# Reptile food Silkworm



## Chameleon4Life (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm looking to buy silkworm's as they have a high protein content
I am willing to pay 5 Pound's + Free Postage Or 2.50-3.00 + 1-2 Postage

So leave any websites below


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

i dont know there prices but the silkworm store is the best i have found 
Silkworms -


----------

